# Heavenly Performance



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review Jerry


----------



## Kentuk55

Yes, thnx for your review Jerry.


----------



## scarpenter002

Thanks for the review Jerry.


----------



## lanwater

I have been debating getting a tenryu for a while but I wasn't sure if it was better that the rest.
I think you provided the push I need.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## zindel

Thanks for the review! the price must have jumped after you bought it on amazon as its not $94. i was wondering if there was any differences between this blade and a forrest and stumpled across a blog by the wood whisperer you can read it here.


----------



## vikingcape

Hey Jerry I just got the same blade a few months back. It's a beautiful blade. I use it for all of my hardwood cuts. I throw the freud 40 tooth on when I'm doing plywood or some other junk.

I'll second your review and say that if anyone is considering it, do it. It's a really great blade


----------



## b2rtch

I believe that you might have a set up issue with your saw,as I have the same saw with a 3 HP motor and I use either a Freud or an Irwin blade to cut 6×12" beams in two passes and it goes like in butter.


----------



## natenaaron

I have their metal cutting blade and love it. Great company


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I have been VERY happy with this brand of blade. They are top quality tools.

Using the correct blade for the work at hand can be a huge improvement.. and that does mean more than one blade.
I notice you mention a 40 tooth Diablo,.. these are terrible blades for many operations, and good blades for others.

You MUST invest in a good low tooth count RIP blade to keep even the best saws (and wood for that matter) from being needlessly over worked.

Use a 24 tooth rip blade for rip cuts, and you will notice any saw (in our shop it's a 5HP 3 phase) breath a sigh of relief.
The very affordable Feud Diablo 24 tooth RIP available at Home Depot is a good blade if that's what you use it for,. but the thicker industrial Glue Line Rip is even better.


----------



## Binn

Jerry,

I have both brands of blades , would not buy another Forest blade not worth the price. They dull to quick ,where the Tenyru last longer with smoother cuts. I have 4 Tenyru blades for different cuts, they make a 80 tooth blade for cutting melamine that works fantastic without any chipping. I need to send them to Tenyru to get sharpen soon. The blades from Forest don't last and the kerf is to thick eats to much wood. Just don't like them. That's my take on it!


----------



## maplerock

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your comments. I do need a rip blade… and now that I've found a blade I like, I do not want to overuse or misuse it.


----------



## b2rtch

Barry, did you try Freud blades for melamine?
I had very good results with them.
Is the Tenryu much better?


----------



## Surfside

Nice review. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## whit

Thanks for the review, maplerock. And I have to agree with you; I LOVE their blades - especially with a stabilizer added to the mix.


----------



## Binn

Bert, I've used several brands and I find the Tenryu the best. You don't get any chip out very clean cuts. I like staying with one brand for my work which ever does the best. Freud makes very good blades for a lot of reasons but when it comes to Formica or Melamine I will only use Tenryu.


----------

